# What's your instrument?



## djmuzlo

This is my Yamaha Clavinova CLP 240


----------



## jhar26

This is my kazoo


----------



## Artemis

That's a very impressive kazoo you've got there, Jhar. I'm really jealous. I'm gonna save up like mad now and get myself one of them.


----------



## Ignis Fatuus

My Christmas pressie to myself!


----------



## jhar26

Artemis said:


> That's a very impressive kazoo you've got there, Jhar. I'm really jealous. I'm gonna save up like mad now and get myself one of them.


It's worth every penny when you consider the musical pleasure you get from it, Artemis. You ain't lived until you've heard me play the Mozart clarinet concerto on my kazoo!


----------



## Artemis

jhar26 said:


> It's worth every penny when you consider the musical pleasure you get from it, Artemis. You ain't lived until you've heard me play the Mozart clarinet concerto on my kazoo!


It's a pity that Mozart never got round to composing a piece featuring a kazoo. If he had done so, I bet it would sound better on a "period" kazoo than yours. I hope you won't mind me saying this.


----------



## jhar26

Artemis said:


> It's a pity that Mozart never got round to composing a piece featuring a kazoo.


Well, I guess you're not familiar with his masterpiece sonata for kazoo and cello.


----------

